# Test ball



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone ever have any luck getting a 3" test ball out of a sewer line ,without demo?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Is the chain still attached?


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

What size line? Is it stuck or lodged away from hands reach? Building sewer or building drain?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumjoe said:


> Anyone ever have any luck getting a 3" test ball out of a sewer line ,without demo?


Not a plumber, joined and didn't post intro... a handyhack lurker


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

plumjoe said:


> Anyone ever have any luck getting a 3" test ball out of a sewer line ,without demo?


Ok here's what you do... If the sewer line is FULL of water "reach your arm through the c/o" and with a small nail compress the nipple letting the air out. Now remember...Only do this special technique with the sewer line full. Good luck!!! :blink:blink:


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

plumjoe said:


> Anyone ever have any luck getting a 3" test ball out of a sewer line ,without demo?


I remove 4" test balls almost daily from sewers I install...what's the big deal?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Chadillac80 said:


> Ok here's what you do... If the sewer line is FULL of water "reach your arm through the c/o" and with a small nail compress the nipple letting the air out. Now remember...Only do this special technique with the sewer line full. Good luck!!! :blink:blink:


Read the disclaimer from this site first!!! Lol


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

HSI said:


> Is the chain still attached?


Are you talkin' about the safety device that prevents losing a test ball in a sewer?
:jester::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

posted intro along time ago. i will redo it. we passed inspection and some how no one from my company went and pulled test, before they layed floor and tile. it was inflated wih chain and hose. 3" line and 3" test ball 40 psi. was just seeing if anyone ever got one out, with a sewer machine. we tunneled over the weekend and got it out. was just trying to get customers house up and going since we just remodeled his house. thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

dont understand you can see my join date. 67 post and now no intro.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

If it's lodged down line take one of your drain cleaning machines pop it and push it down the line into the city sewer, when I worked for a big mechanical we had a couple of individuals who did not tie them off properly and or took off the chain wafer..good luck


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

If the chain and steel ring are on the test ball that means your test tee is not capped. Doubtful a sewer machine will work. To make it right you will have to dig the floor up and retrieve the ball and chain plus cap off the test tee.


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

yea, got it fixed over weekend had to tunnel. was trying to find a quick fix to get the sewer working. still would have had to dig, to put plug on test tee.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

HSI said:


> If the chain and steel ring are on the test ball that means your test tee is not capped. Doubtful a sewer machine will work. To make it right you will have to dig the floor up and retrieve the ball and chain plus cap off the test tee.


Sorry about not reading about ring and chain, oops


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

plumjoe said:


> yea, got it fixed over weekend had to tunnel. was trying to find a quick fix to get the sewer working. still would have had to dig, to put plug on test tee.


I bet that was fun. This will save you a lot of headaches down the road.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

plumjoe said:


> posted intro along time ago. i will redo it. we passed inspection and some how no one from my company went and pulled test, before they layed floor and tile. it was inflated wih chain and hose. 3" line and 3" test ball 40 psi. was just seeing if anyone ever got one out, with a sewer machine. we tunneled over the weekend and got it out. was just trying to get customers house up and going since we just remodeled his house. thanks for the help anyways.


Yes


----------

